# Info par produktiem >  kur letaki ledi?

## juris90

man interese 5mm ledi, bet kuri iesledzot iegust krasu. kur jus vinjus perkat un pa cik, interese visas krasas.  ::

----------


## karloslv

Juri, ko Tu murgo, es atvainojos? Ko nozīmē - ieslēdzot iegūst krāsu? Visi LED "iegūst krāsu" - sāk spīdēt, kad caur tiem plūst noteikta strāva.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Varbut vins domaja caurspidigos ledus!  :: 
es zinu saitu superbrightleds.com tad vel mekle ebaja. tur no kiinas vispar var pa leto dabut.
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Klau - es tulinj taisisu pasutijumu no viena dzeka.
Varu tev piedavat
100x dzidrie ledi (sarkans, dzeltens, zals, zils, UV) par 7Ls paka (paka = 100x).
Beefs

----------


## juris90

> Juri, ko Tu murgo, es atvainojos? Ko nozīmē - ieslēdzot iegūst krāsu? Visi LED "iegūst krāsu" - sāk spīdēt, kad caur tiem plūst noteikta strāva.


 es to biju domajis ar lediem kuri nespidot ir bezkrasaini, nevis ar tiem kuri visu laiku ir kada krasa.

----------


## karloslv

beef, tas ir 100x no katras šķiras vai vispār kopā 100 diodes?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

nenen! 100x diodes = 7Ls. mazakas procijas nevares kombinet.
ta piemeram 100x red + 100x blue + 100x green = 21Ls
Beefs

----------

